

Startup bank account, before & after investment - maayank
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151080959691653&set=a.91601426652.96396.693366652&type=1&theater

======
gexla
Before and after investment doesn't have that same nice feel of before and
after sales.

Looks like the investment came in at a good time though, that "before column"
was looking quite slim.

